# ahhh!!! what should I do?



## JPZ28 (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey guys,
My tap water contains ammonia, about 1.0ppm. I kept wondering why my tank always had an ammonia reading even after doing water changes every other day or sometimes every day. Any one else have this problem?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

thats odd, Iv never heard of that, what type of test kit did you use to determine this???

Have you double checked with a different test kit??


----------



## JPZ28 (Aug 10, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> thats odd, Iv never heard of that, what type of test kit did you use to determine this???
> 
> Have you double checked with a different test kit??
> [snapback]1151707[/snapback]​


I thought it was odd as well.
It's a test kit made by Aquarium Pharmacuticals.
Haven't tried a different test kit yet.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> thats odd, Iv never heard of that, what type of test kit did you use to determine this???
> 
> Have you double checked with a different test kit??
> [snapback]1151707[/snapback]​


It is possible yes. Some tap water can contain ammonia. Chloramines are produced by combining chlorine and ammonia.

You can try and filter your water with zeolite before introducing it to your tank, or using amquel to detoxify the ammonia. This would probably help you out.

Maybe DonD will be able to chime in and offer you some suggestions.


----------



## JPZ28 (Aug 10, 2004)

anyone else?


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

just a thought - maybe stupid - but plants consume ammonia, so what about setting up a tank or some kind of a reservoir with only fast growing plants (e.g. duckweed) and have the water in there for llike a week or so.

would that work?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> mashunter18 said:
> 
> 
> > thats odd, Iv never heard of that, what type of test kit did you use to determine this???
> ...


Us Ohio folk dont have ammonia in our taps....









I use aquarium pharmacuticals tap water conditioner it says it breaks the chlorimine bond, its just a little heavier dose.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> Us Ohio folk dont have ammonia in our taps....:laugh:
> 
> I use aquarium pharmacuticals tap water conditioner it says it breaks the chlorimine bond, its just a little heavier dose.
> [snapback]1154750[/snapback]​


Neither do us Pennsylvanians.


----------



## calispec (Jul 19, 2005)

after reading this post, i deciided to check mmy tap water for ammonia, and i too have ammonia of about 1.0ppm in my tap. what should we do?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

calispec said:


> after reading this post, i deciided to check mmy tap water for ammonia, and i too have ammonia of about 1.0ppm in my tap. what should we do?
> [snapback]1154765[/snapback]​


These doses of ammonia must be chloromine, I did a little research, and seems many water companies are switching to this instead of chlorine.

From what I gather Chloromine (NH2Cl) is a combo of ammonia and something else.

I will almost bet if you use a water conditioner that breaks the cholromine bond it will rid your water of this ammonia showing on your test result.

One of you guys should test a sample with aquarium pharamaciticuls tap water conditoner and see if it shows up after being treated.

chloromine wont dissolve overnight in a bucket like chlorine, hence the reason for the water plants using it, more effective in stagnent water situtions.

Im not sure completely on any of this, just what I did a quick little research on


----------



## JPZ28 (Aug 10, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> calispec said:
> 
> 
> > after reading this post, i deciided to check mmy tap water for ammonia, and i too have ammonia of about 1.0ppm in my tap. what should we do?
> ...


I just tried this last night with the Proquatics water conditioner. Tested immediately and after letting it sit overnight. Still had ammonia readings.
I am now trying it with Prime, and will keep everyone updated.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Chloramine is a combination of chlorine and ammonia. Chloramine will not usually disipate with aeration, or sitting in a bucket like chlorine. Treating with a tap water conditioner like Amquel will break the ammonia/chloramine bond, leaving a non toxic form of ammonia.

If testing for ammonia after using a conditioner that will break the bond and remove chloramine, use of a Salicylate reagent based kit and not a Nessler reagent based kit must be done or the ammonia test will continue to read the presence of ammonia, even though it is now a in a non toxic state.

A *Salicylate reagent based kit* is a kit like the Aquarium Pharmacueticals liquid kit.

A *Nessler reagent based kit* is a dip strip type kit.

Are you guys that are getting ammonia readings using a dip strip kit?


----------



## JPZ28 (Aug 10, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> Chloramine is a combination of chlorine and ammonia. Chloramine will not usually disipate with aeration, or sitting in a bucket like chlorine. Treating with a tap water conditioner like Amquel will break the ammonia/chloramine bond, leaving a non toxic form of ammonia.
> 
> If testing for ammonia after using a conditioner that will break the bond and remove chloramine, use of a Salicylate reagent based kit and not a Nessler reagent based kit must be done or the ammonia test will continue to read the presence of ammonia, even though it is now a in a non toxic state.
> 
> ...


I was doing some more research and came to the same realization, that even though the ammonia is now non toxic, it still shows up. I am usting the liquid based kit. I guess I will switch over to the strips.
Thanks.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

JPZ28 said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> > Chloramine is a combination of chlorine and ammonia. Chloramine will not usually disipate with aeration, or sitting in a bucket like chlorine. Treating with a tap water conditioner like Amquel will break the ammonia/chloramine bond, leaving a non toxic form of ammonia.
> ...


Stick with the liquid kits. Use something like Amquel that will neutralize the ammonia.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I gotta think this product will work also, this is what I use, I know of no other product that dilutes better, one gallon of this treats over 60,000 gallons of water.

It does the chloromine bond also....

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod...1&N=2004+113133


----------



## JPZ28 (Aug 10, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> I gotta think this product will work also, this is what I use, I know of no other product that dilutes better, one gallon of this treats over 60,000 gallons of water.
> 
> It does the chloromine bond also....
> 
> ...


I almost bought some of that today at Petsmart, but I stuck with the Prime.
Maybe I'll try that next time.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

doctorvtec said:


> JPZ28 said:
> 
> 
> > doctorvtec said:
> ...


Yes, stick with the liquid kits however AP makes both salicylate and nessler based test kits. You need to make sure the ammonia test kit has 2 bottles. If you buy the kit with one bottle that is the Nessler based kit.


----------

